# Smitty...MVP



## Brian from Maui (Dec 10, 2004)

YAHOO!!!!   Congrats to Smitty.....


----------



## Cbrine (Dec 10, 2004)

Smitty,

 Congratulations, no one deserves it more.

Cal


----------



## just_jon (Dec 10, 2004)

Yessireebob; and for those who don't know 

Smitty == pennysaver


----------



## litrelord (Dec 10, 2004)

And about time too.  ray: 

Well done smitty.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 10, 2004)

YYYEEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SMITTY!!!!!



Hey, he deserves it!!  Thanks for sharing the news Brian!!!


----------



## Brian from Maui (Dec 10, 2004)

firefytr said:
			
		

> YYYEEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS SMITTY!!!!!
> 
> ...



Actually, I was PM'ing him and saw the designation.  Smitty's a nice 

guy!


----------



## zilpher (Dec 10, 2004)

Well done Smitty, well deserved!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks fellas!

It's a real honor.

I was in a meeting this morning (I'm still in it...  ) when I found out and almost spit coffee all over my laptop!  A couple of people looked at me sideways.  :wink:  (I did let out a "WOOHOO!" on a break though).

Have a great weekend!

Smitty


----------



## Ken Puls (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Smitty!

Way to go, man!  And earned with a little one at home too... wow!


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Dec 11, 2004)

congrats!

the question is...who wil be next?!  I vote for Ponsonby...but I haven't seen that guy around in a while...oh well... :wink:


----------



## Smitty (Dec 11, 2004)

Which one... :wink:


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Dec 11, 2004)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> congrats!
> 
> the question is...who wil be next?!  I vote for Ponsonby...but I haven't seen that guy around in a while...oh well... :wink:



That seems like a reasonable suggestion.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 11, 2004)

VERY WELL DESERVED SMITTY!


And another congrats to BFM!  Cool 4th star buddy!!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 11, 2004)

B, you dog you!   

Congrats!  Just in time for the holidays too!   

Best to you and the family!

Smitty


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Dec 12, 2004)

Well deserved Smitty!


----------



## plettieri (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Smitty:

A little late...congratulations..well deserved...

plettieri


----------



## The Tamer (Dec 15, 2004)

Well done Smitty,

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## shades (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, Smitty, congratulations. I have always appreciated your insight and help, here and elsewhere.


----------



## DRJ (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats Smitty. Its about time.


----------



## sykes (Dec 25, 2004)

Smitty...... very well deserved indeed, and a great Christmas present to boot.

Happy Christmas to you.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

Rather than just banning microwave popcorn, perhaps they could offer some type of a training course and you'd have to be certified in order to microwave your PopSecret.


----------



## Babatunde (Oct 23, 2007)

Can i just say that you guys are crazy.

I've been having one of the most boring days at work but since i logged in i haven't stopped laughing out loud and making those around me wonder if i've finally lost my marbles.

Myspace, facebook, YouTube eat your heart out.

It's all about MrExcel.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 26, 2007)

Well done Smitty!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 26, 2007)

> Well done Smitty!


I'm sure belated congratulations are are still welcomed, but did you realise this thread is almost 3 years old?


----------



## pgc01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well done Smitty!!!



> I'm sure belated congratulations are are still welcomed, but did you realise this thread is almost 3 years old?



Yes, I noticed it, that's why I used the option 

Tools>Post>Options "Post 3 years before".


----------



## Smitty (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks!

Somehow I feel like I may have been here before... 

To those of you already enjoying the weekend, party on!

Smitty


----------



## RichardS (Oct 28, 2007)

> Well done Smitty!!!
> 
> 
> Tools>Post>Options "Post 3 years before".



I can't find that option on my  menu


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 30, 2007)

> I can't find that option on my  menu



You wouldn't be able to...the software permit is only with the MVPs


----------



## Michael M (Nov 5, 2007)

Smitty
Congrats and well done !!
You've pulled my sorry butt out of a few difficult situations with your advise and assistance !!

Regards
Michael M


----------



## Domski (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm hoping someone might congratulate me on passing my driving test some time soon. It was only 17 years ago so not too much to hope!


----------



## RichardS (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, well i got my Higher School Certificate, an no-ones congratulated me. It was only 28 years ago


----------



## Michael M (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Richard
I found your wife, I think she's here at my place.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 8, 2007)

Western NSW. Sounds far enough to me.


----------

